# Jesse Ketive's LACS RGD7 and my RGA8 custom...



## simonXsludge (Nov 14, 2010)

...sitting right next to each other in berlin, germany.

i'm on tour with jesse / emmure at the moment and we've been taking this shot, thought i'd share it:







hope you enjoy.

jesse is a nice guy allaround and his RGD plays awesome. for those of you who didn't know, it's a neck-thru.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

Lookin' good. 

Inb4 - "Emmure sucks" and "fuck the Yankees"


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 14, 2010)

So Epic.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Nov 14, 2010)

Sex


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2010)

Love the top on that 8 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Inb4 - "Emmure sucks" and "fuck the Yankees"



You mean "people that may get banned"?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2010)

The one on the left looks fucking hot. I can't wait to see him use that in the fight between Emmure and the Aracia Strain when they argue over who stole who's 0-0-0-0-0-0 riff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You mean "people that may get banned"?


----------



## teqnick (Nov 14, 2010)

Had no idea his RGD was a neck through, now I'd love to see dat ass


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

teqnick said:


> Had no idea his RGD was a neck through, now I'd love to see dat ass



I'm pretty sure there were some back shots of it in the original thread on the guitar.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 14, 2010)

I cant think of a single LACS that Ive seen that I would rather have specs wise. Hard tail, EMG, neck thru, extended scale, reverse headstock...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 14, 2010)

Both of those guitars are teh sex.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah that Koa beast in incredibly nice too


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 14, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Yeah that Koa beast in incredibly nice too



I'm almost sure it's a maple top. Which, btw is gorgeous, congrats dude.


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 14, 2010)

So far no flaming on Jesse's LACS!
I didnt know it was neck thru either... tis legit

I really love that RGA8. I wish to touch it before I die.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 14, 2010)

That RGA8 is a stunner


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That RGA8 is a stunner



 I never get tired of seeing that guitar.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 14, 2010)

shitsøn;2213418 said:


> ...sitting right next to each other in berlin, germany.
> 
> i'm on tour with jesse / emmure at the moment and we've been taking this shot, thought i'd share it:
> 
> ...



kill the inlay, slap a BKP cpig in there and make the bridge a hipshot and bam you got my new dream guitar


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> kill the inlay, slap a BKP cpig in there and make the bridge a hipshot and bam you got my new dream guitar



Hell yes. That's perfect.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 14, 2010)

nice guitars!!

i missed the part about "fuck the yankees". does that mean i get banned if i say something bad about them?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 14, 2010)

This thead is giving me ideas of getting an RGD8... 

Dear Ibanez....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> nice guitars!!
> 
> i missed the part about "fuck the yankees". does that mean i get banned if i say something bad about them?



Nah, you'll get banned if you keep pushing the issue and act like an asshole. 

Make no mistake, if this turns into another flame-fest thread (like that last two or three involving Jesse, Emmure, and this LACS) then the hammer will be swung, and swung hard.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah, you'll get banned if you keep pushing the issue and act like an asshole.
> 
> Make no mistake, if this turns into another flame-fest thread (like that last two or three involving Jesse, Emmure, and this LACS) then the hammer will be swung, and swung hard.



i can't comment really on Emmure or this dude in general, i know i definitely don't like their music, but FUCK does he have an amazing guitar \m/


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2010)

The Yankees inlay and the TOM bridge do make the RGD less desirable for me personally, but that RGA8 is stunning.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah, you'll get banned if you keep pushing the issue and act like an asshole.
> 
> Make no mistake, if this turns into another flame-fest thread (like that last two or three involving Jesse, Emmure, and this LACS) then the hammer will be swung, and swung hard.


 
understood 

i thought that RGA8 looked familiar. i remembered seeing the thread for that a short while back. good shit.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 15, 2010)

2 hot sexy guitars in the same room.

My pants have officially been jizzed


----------



## AChRush1349 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not the biggest fan of the band Emmure, but from the RGD demo Jesse did, he seems like a cool guy, and a pretty alright player. BEAUTIFUL guitar too, yankees inlay and all


----------



## Metalus (Nov 15, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This thead is giving me ideas of getting an RGD8...
> 
> Dear Ibanez....



I'll help you write that letter


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 15, 2010)

RGD neckthru? Sweet!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 15, 2010)

That eight is aaaaaalll class. I dig some of emmures new album, anyone doing shit that brutal and still making it on a large scale is to be commended. Yankees inlay kills the RGD for me though. Suppose its better than a west side sign or some shit.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch (Nov 15, 2010)

emmure is pretty good. i think they got progressively worse with each album after "goodbye to the gallows" but that album had a nice mix a melodic lines and brutality. then of course with each album afterward they got away from more and more melodic guitar riffs and concentrated on br00tal breakdowns but they have definitely made some sweet tunes. 

ANYWHO, the natural wood 8 looks prett sexy if i say so myself.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 15, 2010)

Sick pair of guitars!


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2010)

Emmure rules and the Yankees pwn face.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2010)

Randy said:


> Emmure rules and the Yankees pwn face.



That's it you're banned! errr... wait


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuck the Yankees!

Oh wait, Pete doesn't post here anymore 

I'd hit that seven, although with a bit of sharpie on the inlay first. And swap for something passive... but TOMs are underappreciated bridges


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 15, 2010)

eventhough its emmure...and the agaycia gayne, those are some SICK guitars, props to the owners for having guitars that make me squeel like a little girl


----------

